# Sabotage and vandalism



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
أريد أن أعبر عن هذين المعنيين بالعربية
والفرق بينهما كالآتي
Sabotage تخريب متعمد مدبر ومبيت وصانعه يتخفى ويكون محترف، كعملاء المخابرات والجيوش والشركات المنافسة
Vandalism تخريب متعمد ليس بالضرورة مدبر ومبيت إلا أنه قد يكون كذلك، وهو مثلا ما يفعله المراهقون في بعض الدول بالرسم على الجدران أو تكسير التأثيث المدني
هل يعلم أحد مرادفات تعيننا للتعبير عن هذين النوعين من التخريب والتفريق بينهما​


----------



## muhammad2012

Vandalism  الوندلة





> واندال
> 
> 
> قبائل عاشت حياة بدائية في مناطق وسط أوروبا منذ القرن الخامس قبل  الميلاد.. ثم انحدرت جموعهم تجتاح الأخضر واليابس إلى مناطق شاسعة في آسيا  مع القرون الأولى للميلاد.. وفي بداية القرن الخامس الميلادي.. دفعت بهم  موجة للهجرة حيث عبروا السهول إلى غرب أوروبا وغزوا بلاد غالة (فرنسا  اليوم) وكانت تحكمها جموع الفرنجة التي لم تطق وجودهم فعملت على طردهم إلى  حيث توجهوا إلى غزو اسبانيا عبر الحدود فكان أن تقبلهم الإمبراطور هونوريوس  بعد أن وضعهم تحت حمايته.
> 
> 
> وأثمر الاستقرار حالة من الازدهار الذي أفضى بدوره إلى إذكاء أطماع إقليمية  دفعت بالواندال إلى عبور مضيق جبل طارق حيث غزوا شمال أفريقيا (المغاربي  حاليا) ومنها إلى صقلية وجنوب ايطاليا فأصبحوا سادة البحر المتوسط ثم عادت  جحافلهم إلى اسبانيا التي شهدت دولتهم المنيعة عسكريا ولكن الفقيرة حضاريا  فما كان لمثل هذه القبائل شبه المتوحشة أن تبدع فنا أو تؤسس فكرا. ولم يكد  القرن السادس الميلادي ينتصف إلا وقد تداعت ثم زالت دولة الوندال من  اسبانيا ولم تترك أثرا اللهم إلا أمرين يتصلان بالمسميات والمصطلحات.
> 
> 
> أولهما اسم واندالوسيا - التي اشتق منها المسلمون العرب اسم الدولة الزاهرة  التي فتحوها منذ أيام طارق بن زياد وكان الاسم هو الأندلس. ؟ الثاني كلمة  مازالت باقية في معاجم اللغات الانجليزية والاسبانية والفرنسية التي لا  نفتأ نرجع عليها في مثل هذه السطور. والكلمة هي «؟اندال» في الانجليزية  و«فانديل» في الفرنسية و«فاندالو» في الاسبانية وكلها كما ترى تحيل إلى اسم  قبائل الواندال وكلها للأسف تنصرف إلى معنى واحد يرتبط بالسلوك المنافي  للحضارة، فالمعنى هو التخريب والتدمير وأن يعيث المرء فسادا في الأرض..
> 
> 
> ولقد بلغ من أمر هذه المعاني الخطيرة الحد الذي جعل بعض القواميس العربية  (المورد - منير البعلبكي مثلا) ينحت كلمات من نفس الاشتقاق الجرماني القديم  أو الروماني - اللاتيني الحديث فيقال «يوندل» بمعنى يدمر دع عنك اسم  الوندلة بمعنى التخريب الواسع والتدمير الرهيب..


----------



## momai

بالنسبة للكلمة الأولى ماذا عن "دكّ معاقل...."ومصدرها الدّك أو قوّض أي دمّر تدميرا شديدا والمصدر هو تقويض


----------



## إسكندراني

لأوضح ما أريد

خرب الشباب محطة الحافلات بالرسم على جدرانها
خرب المنافس ثلاجات الشركة ليلا

إذن فوندلة الترجمة الحرفية غير مناسبة ، ودك المعاقل يعتبر تعبير أقوى من المرغوب


----------



## abdulwahid

What about spontaneous and planned
تخريب تلقائي
تخريب مخطط


----------



## إسكندراني

Do they distinguish between these words in Nordic languages?


----------



## abdulwahid

In Sweden "sabotage" referes to damage done to things that relate to the state or other things that affect the Swedish people as a whole or at least a big part of it. But in everyday use it's used for something that is purposely done in order to make things bad for another person/persons.

Swedish courts don't use "vandalism", even if the word is used in everyday speech. The correct juridical term is "skadegörelse" and it refers to destroying someone elses property. So it could be planned or spontaneous.


----------



## إسكندراني

تحطيم تدمير تهشيم are the words I can think of as possibilities similar to تخريب but it's reassuring that other languages don't really make a clear distinction.


----------



## Bakr

لا أظن أن هناك ترجمة أو مقابل كلمة بكلمة بالعربية لهذه الكلمات، "الوندلة" غير مستعملة لترجمة تلك الكلمة رغم وجود كلمة "الوندال" عند الحديث عن الشعوب والقبائل، أظن أن الحل الوحيد هو الترجمة بكلمات أو جملة حسب السياق للتعبير عن المعنى


----------



## muhammad2012

هل هناك فرق بين السنة والعام في الإنجليزية

هناك فرق دقيق في العربية
أظن لا
الجميع يترجم year

وغيرها الكثير

لايوجد مقابل لكل كلمة في لغة أخرى بكلمة واحدة


----------



## suma

Iskander I don't get what you're looking for?
In your first post above you already seemed to have captured the meaning of the two words and the difference between them.


----------



## إسكندراني

suma said:


> Iskander I don't get what you're looking for?
> In your first post above you already seemed to have captured the meaning of the two words and the difference between them.


I want to see if the difference can be captured in one well defined term each. My explanations are not one word, and not in use. But it seems not all languages distinguish anyway.


----------



## Bakr

muhammad2012 said:


> لايوجد مقابل لكل كلمة في لغة أخرى بكلمة واحدة



إسكندراني كان يسأل عن وجود مصطلح يقابل مصطلح، سواء أكان أصيلا أو مترجما، ولا وجود له في العربية. أنت أشرت إلى الوندلة ولكنها كلمة غير مستعملة حسب علمي، وليست مثل بعض المصطلحات في مجال الفكر، على سبيل المثال
Marxism الماركسية
Structuralism البنيوية


----------



## muhammad2012

Bakr said:


> إسكندراني كان يسأل عن وجود مصطلح يقابل مصطلح، سواء أكان أصيلا أو مترجما، ولا وجود له في العربية. أنت أشرت إلى الوندلة ولكنها كلمة غير مستعملة حسب علمي، وليست مثل بعض المصطلحات في مجال الفكر، على سبيل المثال
> Marxism الماركسية
> Structuralism البنيوية






قاموس المورد أورد ترجمة  vandalism
 هكذا


> الوندلة:تخريب متعمد للمتلكات العامة أو الخاصة (vandalism)



وفي قاموس 
Oxford english arabic


> التخريب المتعمد للآثار والنفائس (vandalism)



في بابليون


> تخريب متعمد للممتلكات​







In Longman dictionary


> ▪ *vandalize* to deliberately damage buildings, vehicles, or public property: _All the public telephones in the area had been vandalized._
> ▪ *sabotage* /ˈsæbətɑːʒ/ to secretly damage machines or equipment so that they cannot be used, especially in order to harm an enemy: _There is evidence that the airplane was sabotaged._




in Oxford dictinary


> *vandalize *( BrE also *-ise *) [ T , usually passive ]
> 
> to damage a place or equipment, especially public property, deliberately and for no good reason
> 
> The pay phone had been vandalized and wasn't working.
> 
> *sabotage *[ T ]
> 
> to deliberately damage or destroy a place or equipment to prevent an enemy from using it
> 
> The main electricity supply had been sabotaged by the rebels.



I suggest  :

vandalism أعمال التخريب 
*sabotage التخريب المدبّر*

لأن كل مدبر فهو متعمد وليس كل متعمد مدبر


----------



## إسكندراني

تخريب مدبر اقتراح قوي شكرا لك محمد
أما أعمال تخريب فأريد كلمة شائعة للأعمال الصبيانية الغوغائية لكن ربما لا وجود لها


----------



## muhammad2012

إسكندراني said:


> أما أعمال تخريب فأريد كلمة شائعة للأعمال الصبيانية الغوغائية لكن ربما لا وجود لها



بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل
ربما هذه تصلح 
للمعنى الذي ذكرتَه


*"تخريب فوضوي"*


----------



## Bakr

muhammad2012 said:


> I suggest  :
> 
> vandalism أعمال التخريب
> *sabotage التخريب المدبّر*



أفضل هذه الترجمة، ودائما حسب السياق، والوندلة ربما بقيت حبيسة صفحات القاموس !ـ


----------



## إسكندراني

muhammad2012 said:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل
> ربما هذه تصلح
> للمعنى الذي ذكرتَه
> 
> 
> *"تخريب فوضوي"*


أحسنت!


----------

